# Assignment #25 Alphabet



## Nikon Fan (Oct 11, 2005)

(Sorry this is a day late) Popular Photography or maybe it was rangefinder magazine had pictures once that people had taken to represent each letter of the alphabet, but they weren't actually letters, for example you could use tree limbs that looked like an A to represent A, soooo for this weeks assignment, spell out your username using objects that represent letters...so those that have short usernames this should be easy...as always you have until next monday when a new assignment will be posted.  

I'll try and find an example to clarify this a bit...but if you have questions I'll do my best to explain...

EDIT: Still looking for the examples...


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 11, 2005)

Like this?








If you want to know all the stuff I used just ask me.


----------



## Corry (Oct 11, 2005)

That's awesome!


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 11, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> That's awesome!


 
Thanks!!   I took me a while to get all the stuff, I thinka round 30 minutes.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 11, 2005)

Just like that  Very cool and thanks for posting it, now I can quit trying to find that example


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, you know that I take the Assignments quite seriously and always try to produce something new that goes with the theme, but for this - and only at the very beginning, I will get creative for this one, too!!! - I would so want to present this one once again: 






Ha, who played with his food here? Hm? Hm?


----------



## Corry (Oct 12, 2005)

That's awesome too Corinna! You guys rock!  I really need to get some time to do some of these challenges!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 12, 2005)

The thing about this is - it is not new.
But I will come up with something new! Big promise!


----------



## ClickCrazy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi everyone...I have been away for some time..Taking care of some personal matters..Now I am back and up ffor a challenge. Just give me a day or so to come up with something.

RJ


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, I have never forgotten about this week's assignment, and when my daughter came up with the "L-peanut" tonight, I knew what I had to do:






And although this is not really the place, I want to show you the "peanut-duckie" that adorns the end of the LaFoto-in-peanuts (with the F creatively put together by my son!), watching TV or me, the photographer, and the L-peanut as a close-up:





















No flash used in any of these, and only fun with the newly detected manual focus in the last four .
These assignments are such fun.
A pity that it's mostly just me who really cares.......


----------



## bethany138 (Nov 7, 2005)

question.. hmm.??   How did you get the peanut to stand up.. lol.


----------



## bethany138 (Nov 7, 2005)

also.. does it work for elephants!? lol. yeah.. that was corny.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

